# My newest box



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I needed a new two person box this year since my daughter-in-law decided she wanted to deer hunt for her first time. This year she will be using an apprentice license and I need to be right beside her.

I have numerous one person boxes but needed a two person box. I also wanted to make this one more portable than my others boxes that I move around the property by pulling them with my UTV.

I decided to purchase an inexpensive used 4X8 utility trailer and build it on that to allow for easy portability. The problem was how to level and make the box stable. That was solved with 4 trailer tongue jacks, they work great!

I will take a closer picture of it in place this week


The beginning









completed before painting









Loaded for transport to Athens, final painting of wheels and jacksto be done in place










If you zoom in you can see it on top of one of the hills on the property


----------



## Lewis (Apr 5, 2004)

Sweet Kim!
Wanna build me one?? Looks a lot more comfortable than my tree stands!


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

nice job lundy!!! looks great and a nice location!!

PS if you tow a trailer ON a trailer...YOU MIGHT BE A *******!!!!


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Lewis said:


> Looks a lot more comfortable than my tree stands!


When you sit in one place for 10-11 hrs a day it sure helps to be warm, dry and comfortable.



Lewis said:


> Wanna build me one??


No!


----------



## brewkettle (Sep 7, 2006)

With the 360 degree viewing of the treelines and funnel areas you have from that blind you better start stocking up on your chili fixins'. Great job and placement. Way to get another new hunter into the game!


----------



## fishslim (Apr 28, 2005)

Very nice Kim will the microwave and fridge be installed soon. You know we would not want josh getting hungry out there. Nice job.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

fishslim said:


> Very nice Kim will the microwave and fridge be installed soon. You know we would not want josh getting hungry out there. Nice job.


A small cooler and a propane stove I told her she has to cook me breakfast every morning before I give her a shell for her gun

Brewkettle,

I've been on this same property for close to 20 years. The boxes are in areas that provide plenty of deer sighting opportunities and maximize coverage with a gun. You just never know if you will see the right deer or not, but that is half of the fun


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Nice blind Kim. What's the roof made out of? Kinda looks like roofing felt.With a chance of rain on Monday you should be good to in that house. Good Luck.
Bob


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

bobk said:


> Nice blind Kim. What's the roof made out of? Kinda looks like roofing felt.With a chance of rain on Monday you should be good to in that house. Good Luck.
> Bob



A friend of mine had a bunch of rubber roof material left over from a job. All of the boxes now have rubber roofs, carpeting, plexiglass windows, heaters, office chairs.

I roughed it in a treestand for 30 years, now I lazy hunt, every day of the gun seasons all day, every day, and take a bunch of pictures.


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Office chairs, now that's good. Rubber roofing sounds great,quiet too. I'm not sure I would call it lazy hunting, more like smart hunting. I'll be there as soon as I get some built. I was also thinking about getting some used porta pots to try instead of having to build the blinds. (Empty of course!) For now it's still treestands and a couple of ground blinds if it rains. Lots of trucks going down 33 today heading to camps.


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

sweet Idea nice construction mobile act great job


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That's nicer than the camper I stayed in! You got a bat. tv in there??


----------



## Bassy (Apr 9, 2004)

Kim how tall did you make that?
looks good
Scott


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Bassy said:


> Kim how tall did you make that?
> looks good
> Scott


6'-2" inside height.

I talked to the farmer today and it urvived the winds without tipping over!!!

I was very worried being it sits on the crest of one of the highest hills in the area. 

The farmer did lose part of his barn to the wind.


----------



## reel (Dec 15, 2004)

> ..PS if you tow a trailer ON a trailer...YOU MIGHT BE A *******!!!..


Reason... Because of trailer lights and license plates ?
Later photo shows windows that slide down ? ?
...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

I didn't tow the trailer for a few reasons, one being it is an 1-1/2 hr tow and too much could go wrong. No license plate, I removed the lights from the trailer. It was very easy to roll the trailer up onto the other trailer for transport.

I did get a lot of funny looks on the highway while driving it down.

The windows are 3/16" plexiglass with two cabinet hinges at the top. They flip up and stay up without needing to have anything to hold them up. I've tried many window designs over the years and this one works the best so far by a big margin. I've used it on another box for two years with no issues.

I did not install the windows until I had it on the farm, after transport.


----------



## captnroger (Apr 5, 2004)

Lundy said:


> I did get a lot of funny looks on the highway while driving it down.


You sure it was because of what you were towing? 

Nice job man, I wish I had your skills! Now I know who to come to when Sonya's ready for that Erie shack.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

very nice. I like the idea with the trailer jacks as the legs, very inventive.


----------

